# grid. xbox 360/PS3 on offer at play.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.play.com/Games/Xbox360/4-/3476643/Race-Driver-Grid/ProductReviews.html


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Good price I've been after this


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Carnt you just tell a new racing game is due out this friday :thumb:


----------

